# من اخطر اسباب الحوادث (السلامه على الطريق)



## ماهر عيون (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​


Safety First​ 


تلف الإطارات هو السبب الرئيس لحوادث انقلاب السيارات على الطرق السريعة 
في المملكة العربية السعودية.
في عام 1423هـ (2002) تسبب تلف الإطارات في 45% من الإصابات و 40% 
من حالات الوفاة الناتجة عن حوادث انقلاب السيارات.*
* المصدر: الدكتور علي الغامدي، رئيس اللجنة الوطنية لسلامة المرور في المملكة العربية السعودية " ​ 


أسباب تلف الإطارات
الإطارات غير الصحيحة (مثال : تصنيف درجة الحرارة غير مناسب)
نقص ضغط الهواء داخل الإطارات
الصيانة غير الجيدة للإطارات​ 


قراءة البيانات المدونة على الإطار​ 


لمساعدتك في اختيار الإطارات المناسبة لسيارتك، سوف نشرح لك
كيفية قراءة وفهم المعلومات المدونة على جدران الإطارات.​ 


نوعية الإطار
يشار إلى نوعيات الإطارات شائعة الاستخدام بالحروف الثلاثة التالية:
P ـ الإطارات الخاصة بسيارات الركاب
LT ـ الإطارات الخاصة بالشاحنات الخفيفة
C ـ الإطارات الخاصة بالشاحنات التجارية الكبيرة
في هذا المثال، الإطار خاص بسيارات الركاب.​ 




​ 
عرض الإطار/ نسبة الإرتفاع إلى العرض
يقاس عرض الإطار بالمليمتر
نسبة الإرتفاع إلى العرض هي النسبة بين مقطع الإرتفاع و مقطع العرض للإطار.
في هذا المثال،
عرض الإطار و نسبة الإرتفاع إلى العرض هما 215/56.​ 




​ 
تصميم الإطار
تصميم الإطار موضح بالحروف كما يلي :
R ـ إطار بطبقات من الأحزمة الفولاذية
B ـ إطار بطبقات من الأحزمة النسيجية
في هذا المثال، 
الإطار مصمم بطبقات من الأحزمة الفولاذية وهي الأكثر استخداماً.​ 




​ 
قطر الطوق المعدني (الجنط)
المقصود به مقاس العجلة أو الطوق المعدني "الجنط" بالبوصة. إن قطر العجلة 
مع عرض الإطار و نسبة الإرتفاع إلى العرض جميعها تحدد مقاس الإطار.
في هذا المثال، قطر الطوق المعدني هو 15. تأكد من الاطلاع على دليل مالك
السيارة الخاص بسيارتك أو الملصق المثبت على جدار باب السائق 
لمعرفة المقاس المناسب لسيارتك.​ 




​ 
مؤشر الحموله / الحموله القصوى 
مؤشر الحمولة هو رمز رقمي يمثل الحمولة القصوى والطاقة التحميلية للإطار 
عند السير بالسرعة المحددة.
الحمولة القصوى هي الحد الأقصى للوزن المحمل على الإطار
بما في ذلك وزن السيارة والركاب والشحنة. وهي تقاس بالكليوجرام أو الرطل.
في هذا المثال مؤشر الحمولة هو 95، وهذا يعني أن الطاقة التحميلية القصوى
هي 1510 رطل على كل إطار.
رموز مؤشر الحمولة وما يقابلها من حمولة قصوى تجدها في كتيبات الإطارات.​ 




​ 
معدل السرعه 
معدل السرعة هو السرعة القصوى التي يتحملها الإطار في الظروف الاعتيادية،
ويمثل السرعة القصوى رموز حرفية.
في هذا المثال، الحرف H يمثل الحد الأقصى للسرعة وهي 210 كيلومتر/ساعة.
ويمكن الاطلاع على معدلات السرعة في كتيب الإطارات​ 




​ 
مؤشر تآكل مداس الإطار
مؤشر تآكل مداس الإطار يوضح مدى مقاومة الإطار للتآكل. وكلما زاد الرقم 
زادت مقاومة الإطار للتآكل.
في هذا المثال، يبلغ مؤشر تآكل مداس الإطار 220. أما الإطارات الاعتيادية
في الوقت الحاضر فيبلغ مؤشر تآكل المداس فيها 300 وأكثر.​ 




​ 
الإحتكاك 
مؤشر الاحتكاك هو مقياس لقدرة الإطار على الوقوف على الأسطح أو الأرصفةالرطبة. 
وهو يشار إليه بالحروف C ,B ,A ,AA.
أكبر معدل احتكاك يشار إليه بالرمز AA وأدنى احتكاك بالرمز C.
في هذا المثال
فإن مؤشر الاحتكاك هو A. في المملكة العربية السعودية،
يوصى بشراء الإطارات ذات الاحتكاك AA, A, B.​ 




​ 
مقاومة الحراره
مقاومة الحرارة تشير إلى قدرة الإطار على التخلص من السخونة. و يشار إليها بالحروف A, B, or C.
أعلى معدل لتحمل الحرارة هو A وأدنى معدل هو C.
في المملكة، يوصى باستخدام الإطارات التي يكون معدل مقاومة الحرارة فيها 
من الفئة A.
في هذا المثال
معدل المقاومة لدرجة الحرارة هو A.​ 




​ 
الحد الأقصى لضغط الهواء في الإطار
يقاس ضغط الهواء بالرطل في البوصة المربعة (psi) أو بالكيلوباسكال (kPa).
احرص دائماً على قياس ضغط الهواء في الإطارات حينما تكون باردة 
(عند سياقة السيارة لأقل من كيلومتر واحد).
في هذا المثال
الحد الأقصى لضغط الهواء في الإطار هو 35 رطل/بوصة مربعة.
يمكن معرفة الحد الأقصى لضغط هواء إطارات سيارتك من دليل مالك السيارة 
ومن الملصق المثبت على جدار باب السائق.​ 




​ 
الرقم التسلسلي
يوضح الرقم التسلسلي مكان وتاريخ صنع الإطار والالتزام بمعايير أنظمة السلامة.
إن أهم البيانات المتضمنة في الرقم المتسلسل هي تاريخ الصنع. 
و ينصح بعدم شراء إطار مصنوع قبل أكثر من سنة واحدة.
في هذا المثال، DOT تعني أن الإطار متوافق مع أنظمة وزارة المواصلات الأمريكية،
وأنه مصنوع في الأسبوع الثالث من عام 1996 (036).​ 




​ 
تاريخ الصنع
فيما يلي الطريقة الصحيحة لكيفية قراءة تاريخ تصنيع الإطار:
إذا كان رمز التصنيع هو 036،
فإن ذلك يعني أن الإطار مصنوع في الأسبوع الثالث من عام 1996.
إذا كان رمز التصنيع هو 3701،
فإن ذلك يعني أن الإطار مصنوع في الأسبوع 37 من عام 2001.​ 


من الضروري الحرص على شراء الإطار المناسب لسيارتك،
لأن سلامتك تعتمد عليه ـ بعد الله .
اختيار الإطار المناسب يتوقف ببساطة على القراءة الصحيحة وفهم البيانات 
المدونة في دليل مالك السيارة والبيانات المدونة على جدار الإطار.
للمزيد من المعلومات حول معنى الرموز والأرقام المدونة على جدار إطار سيارتك،
يرجى مراجعة الشركة الصانعة.​ 


الخلاصه 
لتجنب تلف الإطارات أثناء شهور الصيف الحارة يجب الحرص على ما يلي:ـ
فحص ضغط هواء الإطارات مرة كل أسبوع وقبل الرحلات الطويلة، 
وحينما تكون إطارات سيارتك باردة. لا تنس الإطار الاحتياطي.
استخدام مقاس هواء من نوع جيد.
معاينة إطارات سيارتك للتأكد من عدم وجود تلف أو اهتراء، 
بمعدل مرة واحدة أسبوعيا على الأقل أو أكثر عند الضرورة.
المحافظة على إطارات سيارتك بحالة جيدة.
السياقة بسرعة معقولة. 
فالسرعة العالية تساعد على زيادة درجة الحرارة 
وخصوصا على الأسطح الساخنة.​ 


وان شاء الله الموضوع هذا يفيدكم ..​ 

رافقتكم السلامة​ 
وتقبلوا خالص تــ ح ــاياي وتقديري,,​


----------



## sayed00 (19 مارس 2009)

مشكور ماهر على الموضوع المميز

المعلومات كثيرا و لابد للعامة قبل المختصين معرفتها (القيادة ليست فقد انك تقعد خلف الاستيرنج)

اشكرك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 مارس 2009)

معلومات في غاية الأهمية
نتمنى من كل من يقود سيارة ان يفهم هذه المعاني


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (28 مارس 2009)

very interesting to know all these information thank you very much.


----------



## منة المصرى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

كل يوم حادثه شكل وفى احد الصحائف اليومية تقول ان تعداد الشهداء فى الحوادث العادية اكثررررر من شهداء حرب73


----------



## sayed00 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

توقيع جميل مهندس ماهر

اتمنى من الجميع ان لا ينساقو وراء هذا الاعلام المغرض

تحياتى


----------



## ماهر عيون (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وشكر خاص جدا للمهندس المحبوب سيد


----------



## k-9 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دانا احمد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشكووووووور


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000000000


----------



## atef2005 (11 فبراير 2010)

معلومات مهمة يجب علي كل من يقود سيارة الإحاطة بها


----------

